# Which satellite carries Raleigh/Durham, NC MPEG2 locals?



## htroberts (Aug 28, 2009)

I have an HDVR2 receiver that's getting signal dropouts with weather that used not to be an issue--in other words, it seems like the IRD is much more sensitive to cloud cover than it used to be.

I'm trying to decide if this is most likely to an antenna problem (like that my dish has slipped some) or something in the receiver.

None of my other receivers seem to have problems, but they are all MPEG4 (HD), though, and I think the two streams are on different satellites.

Can anyone confirm which satellites host the SD & HD locals for Raleigh/Durham?

Thanks,
Heath


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194886


----------



## triple6sickness (Jul 14, 2011)

zip code????????????


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

From the excel spreadsheet that litzdog911 referred to. it looks like the SD locals are on 101, with a few on 119. Check your signal strengths on TPs 20 and 28 on the 101 Sat and TP31 on 119.


----------



## htroberts (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, litzdog and jdspencer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

htroberts said:


> Thanks, litzdog and jdspencer.


perhaps gct should be mentioned first ?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

jdspencer said:


> From the excel spreadsheet that litzdog911 referred to. it looks like the SD locals are on 101, with a few on 119.


There are NO SD locals on 119 at all in the Raleigh/Durham DMA...except for 1 MPEG4 SD on Ka, all SD is on 101. Except for maybe a statewide local (PBS) channel or two, D* does NOT scatter SD locals across 101 & 119 in a single DMA...

http://home.comcast.net/~directvlocals/dtvlil-dma.html


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Why don't you "unhide" SD channels in your guide(s) and see if your MPEG4 (HD) receivers also experience problems when tuned to the SD versions of your local channels? This will verify if you have a receiver problem.


----------

